# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Bonne Anne  tous !

## Mr.Anime

On est dj le 09.01, mais je reviens de vacances et du coup je voulais quand mme vous le dire.

Je vous souhaite  tous une trs belle anne  ::heart:: 
Que la fortune vous sourit et que la sant soit avec vous tous.

Trs belle journe !  ::chin:: 

Mr.Anime

----------


## Invit

Comment a on est dj le 1er septembre ?  ::mouarf:: 
Bonne anne !

----------


## lper

> On est dj le 09.01, mais je reviens de vacances et du coup je voulais quand mme vous le dire.
> 
> Je vous souhaite  tous une trs belle anne 
> Que la fortune vous sourit et que la sant soit avec vous tous.
> 
> Trs belle journe ! 
> 
> Mr.Anime


Bonjour,

merci, juste une petite faute, que la fortune vous sourie, il me semble.

Bonne anne !

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> merci, juste une petite faute, que la fortune vous sourie, il me semble.


 ce compte-l, alors il y a aussi la *triple* faute de typo dans l'identifiant :
Mr.Anime :
Mr : c'est anglophone
. : le point n'a rien  faire l si on utilise Mr
.A : on met toujours une espace aprs un point.

Corriger c'est juste impossible puisqu'il s'agit de l'identifiant, mais pour la culture gnrale, c'est soit 
Mr Anime
soit 
M. Anime

Et bonne anne bonne sant tout a tout a,  ::mouarf::

----------

